# cooling vents for brakes on MKIV..



## Diesel Power (Feb 15, 2004)

Has anyone made some sort of air cooling system for the brakes on the MKIV? Does it work? post some pics!!!
thanx in advance


----------



## Diesel Power (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: cooling vents for brakes on MKIV.. (Diesel Power)*

anyone? im sure someone has...


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: cooling vents for brakes on MKIV.. (Diesel Power)*

Yup... pics coming this weekend


----------



## Diesel Power (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: cooling vents for brakes on MKIV.. (osbornsm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osbornsm* »_Yup... pics coming this weekend


nice...ill be waiting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AutoXMan (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: cooling vents for brakes on MKIV.. (osbornsm)*

Tracking this! Please do post them up. I need details... did you run the ducting down the strut mount channel?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

someone over on TDIclub.com did have a thread on the retofit of OEM brake ducts.
You can accomplish the same thing by doing the TT fender liner vent on both sides


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...&nt=3


----------



## david_594 (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Those vents have nothing to do with the brakes...


----------



## Diesel Power (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: cooling vents for brakes on MKIV.. (osbornsm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osbornsm* »_Yup... pics coming this weekend



Hurry up!!! i cant wait to see


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: cooling vents for brakes on MKIV.. (Diesel Power)*

is there some reason why you need front brake ducts? Do you do any roadcourse racing?
Our Jaguar (98 VDP) has them, they usually have to be refitted together if you ever bump curb or anything. Even a steep drive way will cause problems. But the VDP is a big heavy car with 16" wheels. It needs that cooling cuz the brakes are not very large due to the wheel size and how small the openings are in the wheels.


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: cooling vents for brakes on MKIV.. (HIDGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HIDGolf* »_is there some reason why you need front brake ducts? Do you do any roadcourse racing?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1611181
Please note the part about brake temperature.
They were 200 degrees cooler with the ducting installed.


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: cooling vents for brakes on MKIV.. (osbornsm)*

What did you use to measure the tempature? A probe or a gun?
My tests have shown that drilled rotors keep temps down ~ 60 deg measured with a gun. 
I am working on duct system that may work with your car, the engine placement may be an issue.


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: cooling vents for brakes on MKIV.. (Stewz-GTI)*

Do a search for TTSchwing, and link to his picture site. He did cooling ducts on his TT.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: cooling vents for brakes on MKIV.. (Diesel Power)*

If you look under a late model 911 Turbo you will see that the brake ducts are just pieces of plastic at the leading edge of the lower control arm. I believe they are on almost all of the late models cars (993 & 996).
Note the vertical black items on the each of the control arms.








Vertical black plastic is visible on the control arm on the right


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: cooling vents for brakes on MKIV.. (RabbitsKin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitsKin* »_Do a search for TTSchwing, and link to his picture site. He did cooling ducts on his TT. 
http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: cooling vents for brakes on MKIV.. (eggroller)*

Oooh I want to do this! Sounds like another project for egg, traffic and phat












_Modified by phatvw at 1:26 AM 6-7-2005_


----------



## AutoXMan (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: cooling vents for brakes on MKIV.. (phatvw)*

Since my control arms are up above the engine shroud it won't work for me.







Good idea though. 
I was thinking of adding a scoop to divert the air up and toward the wheel. But after last weekend, I think I might just get the ECS 2pc.


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

I am working on something like these, but much more rude looking.
I have the front ducts, the hose, the route for the hose, but if I can't get this working, then it's almost pointless. 
I wasn't able to find one for the TT or MKIV already made so I am trying to fab it. 
Blowing cool air on just part of the rotor could lead to warping.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: (Stewz-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stewz-GTI* »_Blowing cool air on just part of the rotor could lead to warping.
Wouldn't such a duct system feed the center of the rotor?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (eggroller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggroller* »_Wouldn't such a duct system feed the center of the rotor?

Yeah you want to feed the fresh air to the center of the rotor so that the centrifugal force carries it through the vanes to the edge.


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (eggroller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggroller* »_Wouldn't such a duct system feed the center of the rotor?

I was refering to TTschwings design shown here:








It is pointing at only one area of the disc, not the center, nor does it have the proper backing plate to force the air over the edge of the disc. 


_Modified by Stewz-GTI at 7:21 PM 6-7-2005_


----------



## AutoXMan (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Stewz-GTI)*

I would still like to do the ducts if something can be rigged up, but I also wanted to direct people to this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2026453


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (Stewz-GTI)*

Ummm... the disc is rotating so it gets everypart of the surface...
And what are you talking about.... _plate to force air over the edge of the disc_ ?


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (osbornsm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osbornsm* »_Ummm... the disc is rotating so it gets everypart of the surface...
And what are you talking about.... _plate to force air over the edge of the disc_ ?

Yes, that is correct, it isn't that bad, just seems like the backing plate is and important piece.
The ideal is to force the air through the center of the inside surface of the disc and out the vanes on the outside surface of the disc. 
This helps keep the hub cooler and more effectively cools the entire (both) surface of the disc. (preventing warping)
The plate is an aid in directing air inwards and ensuring it goes center up and out. It has to be pretty close to the disc surface to accromplish this. (makes me a little nervous how close)



_Modified by Stewz-GTI at 10:41 PM 6-7-2005_


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (Stewz-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stewz-GTI* »_Yes, that is correct, it isn't that bad, just seems like the backing plate is and important piece.
The ideal is to force the air through the center of the inside surface of the disc and out the vanes on the outside surface of the disc. 


Backing plate = dust shield of rotor?
I didn't cut out such a big section, i just made enough room for the flange to fit through. Seemed I agree that having as much splash shield on there is most important to keep the air by the rotor as long as possible (i.e. more effective)
And it's not really possible to get air into the center of the rotor... that drive shaft is kinda in the way







. Even with the 1/2 inch air inlet provided, there's no way to get air in there. It would more likely just blow past, to the "open" air. 
I think this is the best we can do for now... besides Ecs 2 piece. I think that would allow a LOT more air to be directed at the vanes allowing for ducting to be more effective.


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

Yeah, I guess it would have the same properties as a dust shield. Here is a good example:









Also, (if we are talking aftermarket) the rotor is a ring, not a plate so the center area we are pushing air through is very large diameter.










_Modified by Stewz-GTI at 11:15 AM 6-8-2005_


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (Stewz-GTI)*

Brembo = No 2 piece rotor
Stoptech = No 2 piece rotor
Ecs.... well we know that already.
But we can't make a brake duct mount where that example is. What about Mr. Drive Shaft ?


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (osbornsm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osbornsm* »_Brembo = No 2 piece rotor
Stoptech = No 2 piece rotor
Ecs.... well we know that already.
But we can't make a brake duct mount where that example is. What about Mr. Drive Shaft ?








What do you mean No 2 piece? What is a 2 piece rotor design in your head? Maybe a litlle







and reading is needed.















http://www.stoptech.com/rotorc...n.htm


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (Stewz-GTI)*

Okay, allow me to clarify... 
Brembo and Stoptech do not make 2-Piece oem replacements for the R32. Suppose i got ahead of myself there.

_Quote, originally posted by *HIDGolf* »_is there some reason why you need front brake ducts? Do you do any roadcourse racing?

And haven't heard much from this guy have we now ?










_Modified by osbornsm at 7:29 PM 6-8-2005_


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (osbornsm)*

*DUCTING INSTALL POST COMPLETED*
I'll save just a whole lot of typing and give you the link:
*Ducting post on the R32 forum.*


----------

